# BEX error



## nitr0uk (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello,

I'm having a problem getting Hitman Absolution to run, everytime I launch the game it will crash and display this error message: 

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: BEX
Application Name: HMA.exe
Application Version: 1.0.438.0
Application Timestamp: 50b5399f
Fault Module Name: StackHash_5861
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Offset: PCH_B5_FROM_ntdll+0x00041318
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Data: 00000008
OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 2057
Additional Information 1: 5861
Additional Information 2: 5861822e1919d7c014bbb064c64908b2
Additional Information 3: dac6
Additional Information 4: dac6c2650fa14dd558bd9f448e23afd1

I've updated every driver I can think of and i've been told it may be something to do with data execution prevention.

I was given the following instructions but being on x64 system it won't allow me to do this;

1. Open your Start menu and click Control Panel
2. Browse to “System Maintenance” then “System”
3. In the left panel, select “Advanced System Settings” from the available links
4. You should now see the System Properties Window, which will have three sections. The top section is labeled “Performance” and has a “Settings” button. Click this button.
5. Select the “Data Execution Prevention” tab.
6. Select the option which reads “Turn on DEP for all programs and services except those I select”
7. Use the “Browse” button to locate the executable file for the application you were trying to start when you received the StackHash error, and click Open to add it to your exceptions list.
8. Click Apply or OK to commit your changes.

Hope you can help.


----------



## nitr0uk (Apr 30, 2012)

I disabled DEP with command;

*bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff

*However the game still crashes and produces this error;

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: HMA.exe
Application Version: 1.0.438.0
Application Timestamp: 50b5399f
Fault Module Name: StackHash_5861
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: PCH_7D_FROM_ntdll+0x00041318
OS Version:  6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 2057
Additional Information 1: 5861
Additional Information 2: 5861822e1919d7c014bbb064c64908b2
Additional Information 3: dac6
Additional Information 4: dac6c2650fa14dd558bd9f448e23afd1


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Please follow the http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html to provide your error logs and application logs. Those can help with application crashes.



-----


----------

